# Clomid & 1 Tube



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Just wondering if Clomid was offered to those with 1 healthy tube??

x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Boo have answered you on the hydro thread

it all depends on con but with you having a blocked right tube this may be a concern + your con may not feel like clomid will be a benefit if you OV naturally,some do some dont, also dont forget that even with one tube it does not matter which ovary you OV from the healthy tube can pick up the egg from either ovary    see what the con thinks + do your research, if they do offer clomid you do want monitoring   

xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Cleg x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Boo

I had one tube removed following an eptopic i then went on to be given 6 months of clomid after i'd had a lap & dye on the remaining tube.  It did not work for me but the cons. said i was ovulating and perhaps too much!!!

Good Luck

George x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for that hun.. 

Best of luck with the IVF!! xx


----------



## maj (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi
I was given Clomid with one tube, sadly did not work, instead found a choccie cyst which must now be removed before IVF


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

can i just just add that ther is a difference with having one tube only + one patent tube + one blocked tube   

the blocked tube can be taken into account by the person prescribing the drugs as having a blocked tube can increase the chances of an eptopic

my con would never have prescribed me clomid while my tubes were blocked, i was given clomid after they were re opened even then i was in a high risk group for ep PG

xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Boo

Can i also add, i was not given the colmid until after my lap & dye on my remaining tube.  I also was told i would be high risk of another eptopic even though the remaining tube most pretty clear except for a 'few adhesions' (dont know how they quantify that!).  I was also told that as soon as i out a positive result i was to go straight to hospital for an scan to ensure it wasnt eptopic again.  

good luck with your tx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I had clomid for 1 year with one unblocked tube, the other is scar tissue and useless. Clomid didnt work for me but I then went onto tamoxifen and fell pregnant, but unfortunately miscarried.
Im back on tamoxifen after a failed IVF.

Good luck


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Boo,

I had Ectopic in 04 with loss of 1 tube    .. ..the gyn would not consider Clomid untill I had a Lap & dye on the remaining, which is all ok/ They then insisted we try naturally and said our chances with one tube was still very good chance. After 12 months they prescribed 50mg of clomid but after 3 goes did not work .... We are now on the waiting list at St mary's for IVF and last week consultant advised to try Clomid (50mg) again for 6 months with a chart !! Advising also on Zinc for hubby (his sperm is ok but think every little thing helps   !!)  ... 

Good luck chick .... It is so hard I know but i'm sure you will get there eventually !!!!!


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Heavenlyharry 


....What is tamoxifen that you mentioned ?? What does this do ??

Thnx Ali  xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Tamoxifen is similar to clomid but the side effects arent as bad apperently + the drug is more expensive than clomid  

xxx


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been given clomid after removal of one tube with a hydro and my other tube is apparently fine. Heres hoping it works


----------

